# Yeast infection - acidophilus?



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I went to the doctor about my itching, burning, painful sex issues. She said that I have a small pocket of yeast high up, and since I've already done a six day Canesten treatment, I should take acidophilus for it, and it should clear up on its own. Has anyone ever done this? How long will it take to clear up?


----------



## dairyfreein2003 (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't recognize the drug you have taken, is that for a yeast infection? If not, you need to take an antifungal (I prefer Diflucan, but some with IBS say that it bothers them). Acidophilus will not get rid of the yeast, but it will help with the overgrowth, and is a great preventative for future infections. Get the capsules that are refrigerated (not the tablets they sell in pharmacies). The capsules you can get at health food stores. There are also a lot of natural remedies for yeast overgrowth.


----------



## cakes1 (Dec 5, 2003)

slb,Do you have these symptoms frequently? Do you have IBS? I ask because I do have these symptoms frequently, I have asked the doctor about it and he doesn't seem too worried about it - just that it is yeast. I have been wondering if the symptoms are related to IBS - I have been reading a lot about yeast overgrowth and I am beginning to wonder if it is all connected. Sure doesn't make sex all that enjoyable!


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Yes, I do, marriedmom, but the acidophilus is helping. I think I get more yeast infections than the average person. I just have to keep on top of it, and treat both me and my husband when I get one.


----------



## cakes1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Really makes me wonder if the two are connected. What do you think?The last month has been terrible, I was on Amoxicillin and got a terrible infection (worst I have ever had) Also, my IBS symptoms have been extremely bad. I had to take canesten once and monistat once. I am not sure that it is even gone still... (still irritated and discharge)Normally I wouldn't think anything but since both were soooo bad, makes me wonder.I seem to get irritated a lot and it really bothers me. I have been to the doctor several times.Does your husband have symptoms too? What are they?I appreciate your input, and it is nice to know that someone else goes through it too.Thanks!


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Husband had no symptoms - my doctor said men don't get symptoms. He is supposed to use the cream whenever I treat my infections for the same amount of time that I treat my infection.


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i get horrible yeast infection, and it's like super yeast. it won't go away. when the monistat, canesten and everything else don't work, then i get a prescription cream, i forget what it's called but it starts with a T. it's about the only one left you still need a prescription for. it works. diflucan has also been working well for me lately. i take acidophilus, but i don't know how much it helps. since i get them so much my gyne even recommended that i douche with a vinegar douche occasionally. i don't do this often, and it's not something i want to keep doing, especially when i start trying to get pregnant. and the doctor said they don't like to recoomend it either, but the vinegar helps to nuetralize things up there, and fights off the yeast.married mom, what kind of sysmptoms does your husband get? if he's not circumcised, he can get yeast under the forskin, so it's important that he washed well after sex. he can use monistat as well to clear up the yeast if he does get an infection.


----------



## cakes1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for responding Silly!My hubby sometimes gets a little itchy but nothing major. It is more me that I am concerned about! (selfish?!)I just seem to be 'irritated' a lot and it bothers me as to why. My doctor suggested yogurt pills. Diflucan - Is it something you take everyday? A while back my doctor told me that my PH levels were the cause. Is that what is meant by 'flora'?I am beginning to think that I am allergic to my husband! hahah







Referring to the previous thread about strains on relationships.. between this and IBS I think we will be headed to the divorce line soon! haha just kidding.







Seriously tho, I have some time off over Christmas so I am going to try and get to the doctors and have everything checked to be sure.Thanks again...


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi ladies,I personally haven't ever had a yeast infection so I don't have too much to add to this thread, but one thing I do want to say is:I have heard that because men don't have symptoms of a yeast infection, they can be passing it BACK to their partner WITHOUT even knowing!! So, for those of you with a regular partner...even if he doesn't have any outward signs, it's really important for him to also treat himself....Otherwise, all the hard work you do to get rid of your infection would be wasted when you have sex again!!!Keep it in mind and take care~~


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

married mom, normal flora is the what is normally present in your body. yeast is a normal flora, acidophilus is a normal flora. we have normal flora in our gut as well. these are things are body needs to stay normal. when one of the flora gets out of contorl then it's a problem. such as if the pH in your vagina gets wacky (i forget which way), then the yeast tends to overgrow and become bothersom. this can happen with many different things that normall live in us. it just takes something simple to throw it out of whack. acidophilus is one of the flora that helps keep yeast from going crazy, and it is also found in yogurt. so the theory is that if we eat yogurt or take acidophilus pills we can correct the balance. although some believe that taking acidophilus orally does not help. does that make sense to you?i'll look up in my nursing books about the pH, i can't remember what it is supposed to be in the vagina, so i don't want to mis-inform you







karen


----------



## cakes1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the information Silly, can you tell that I don't have a medical background?!







It does make sense to me, and I have come to realize that my flora is WAY OUT OF WHACK! What is the Diflucan for? Is that to clear up the infection and the acidophillus is for preventative? This all started when I was pregnant with my first. Another question, I always seem to have discharge, not always a lot and there is no colour(white or clear) or odour but it always there. Do you think that the acidophillus may help for that too? Thanks for taking the time to look things up in your books - I really appreciate it. I have tried to talk to my doctor about it but.. he is a man..


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

oh yeah, i forgot. diflucan is an antifungal you take arally. it works on any yeast infection you have in your body. you can take it for vaginal yeast, oral yeast, whatever. anyway, you take one pill and it works within 24 hours. no mess. however sometimes when the yeast is really persistant, it comes back anyway. also, when i take it i also get some monistat topical cream to help with the itch while i wait.karen


----------



## koolbreeze437 (Dec 15, 2003)

my sister just recommended acidophilus to me a few weeks ago. it's helped really with my "IBS" but has done nothing for my yeast infections, err, it's so annoying that i cannot seem to get rid of this, does anyone have any ideas as to what maybe wrong??? maybe over-the-counter meds don't work for me anymore.are there any prescription creams for yeast infections? or is it just over-the-counter creams/suppositories, or diflucan? i heard a nurse tell me there is a more powerful cream, just not sure what it is, but i will talk more about it with her. yes, acidophilus is very good!


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

yes there is a cream, i think it's called tarazol?? andyway i know it starts with a T. it's about the only one left that you still need a prescription for. it's about the only thing left that works for me.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Married mom have you been checked by your doc for other vaginal infctions due to your discharge? Yeast infection does have a predominant smell. Your discharge may also be from one of your meds. I get it bad from different vitamins. USANA used to give me unbearable discharge. Other vits have done this too. Good luck I know how it feels to not be feel 'clean'. It's like we don't already have enough problems.B


----------



## cakes1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks to all for responding,I have had 'things' checked out by my doctor before and he doesn't seem to worried about it.Anyway, I have another appointment on Monday so I will ask AGAIN! I am going to have to write a list before I go.. I have so many things to talk to him about!







Happy Holidays!


----------

